# Jeanette Biedermann macht Theater



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2013)

Theaterdebüt Jeanette Biedermann spielt die Buhlschaft 





Jeanette Biedermann erweitert ihr Portfolio: Die Sängerin und Soapdarstellerin steht ab Oktober auf der Theaterbühne bei den Berliner "Jedermann"-Festspielen.
Bislang hatte Jeanette Biedermann vor allem als TV-Schauspielerin und Sängerin Erfolg. Bei den Berliner "Jedermann"-Festspielen versucht sie sich jetzt in einer Theaterrolle.

Es wird das Theaterdebüt der Jeanette Biedermann. Mit der Rolle der Buhlschaft bei den Berliner "Jedermann"-Festspielen steigt sie in die Fußstapfen von Barbara Wussow, die die Figur in den vergangenen beiden Jahren verkörperte. Davor traten bekannte Namen wie Eva Habermann oder Katarina Witt als Buhlschaft auf.

Jeanette Biedermann wird an der Seite von Francis Fulton-Smith oder Peter Sattmann auf der Bühne im Berliner Dom am Lustgarten stehen. "Ich freue mich schon auf die Zusammenarbeit mit Regisseurin Brigitte Grothum und wunderbaren Schauspielkollegen", so die 32-Jährige. Das bekannte Theaterstück aus der Feder von Hugo von Hofmannsthal wird seit 1987 jährlich in Berlin aufgeführt. In diesem Jahr findet das "Jedermann" Festival vom 17. bis 27. Oktober statt.

Ihre bisherige Schauspielerfahrung sammelte Biedermann vor allem im Fernsehen. Nach ihrem Durchbruch in der RTL-Soap "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" spielte sie ab 2008 die Hauptrolle in der ehemaligen Sat.1-Telenovela "Anna und die Liebe". Zudem war sie in einigen TV-Filmen zu sehen.


Quelle. Stern.de​


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2013)

Auch wenn sie knackig aussieht, ne Schauspielerin wird sie nie


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Apr. 2013)

:WOW: das Bild ist der Kracher ..... :thumbup: 

wieso soll sie nicht Theater spielen, besser als Theater machen  :thx: für Jeanette


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2013)

Scheint eine Rolle zu sein, bei der auch Amateure keinen Schaden anrichten können.


----------

